# Heat exchanger not working



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi all,

My ECM Elektronika isn't working properly. Something is wrong with the heat exchanger. I'm not getting steam or hot water anymore. CN only brew espresso.

I also think there may be a thermostat out as it has made some some noises on occasions where the dials have even steamed up and I've had to turn it off.

Am going to put it in for repair when it's opened but has anyone had heat exchanger issues and what I could try.


----------



## Nikko (Aug 20, 2014)

If you are not getting steam and hot water but coffee brewing is ok, then the hx is fine. Are you saying that when you open the hot water and steam taps nothing comes out?


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Nikko said:


> If you are not getting steam and hot water but coffee brewing is ok, then the hx is fine. Are you saying that when you open the hot water and steam taps nothing comes out?


 Yes nothing comes out, thanks for the help


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Hey mate hope you're well, not heard from you for a while.

Sounds like the boiler isn't getting hot enough - this could be thermostat or heating element.

If this is the case then brew water would be cool - way too cool to make a decent shot, do you know if that's the case?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> Hey mate hope you're well, not heard from you for a while.
> 
> Sounds like the boiler isn't getting hot enough - this could be thermostat or heating element.
> 
> ...


 Hi Kenny, hope your well buddy, yeh that's good advice, what's the usual brew temp? I've not taken a temp reading yet but there is still a good bit of stream when I'm purging before a shot. I'll check it tomorrow and let you know. Sounds about right though


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

What pressure does the steam pressure guage show. Age of machine, type of water used, last descaled.


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> What pressure does the steam pressure guage show. Age of machine, type of water used, last descaled.
> 
> Hi, the steam pressure guage shows 0.4 bar. Nothing comes out that or the hot water pipe. Still brewing coffee at the group head.
> 
> ...


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Is there a permanent hissing sound coming from the machine by any chance?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

So steam pressure is 0.4 bar, yet no steam or hot water, but the group is hot and you get flash boiling from the shower screen when drawing water. Is this summation correct?

open top of case....find vacuum breaker, press on tit with a wooden spoon....what happens?

I'm making an assumption here that the gauge isn't broken and always reading 4 bar.


----------



## Nikko (Aug 20, 2014)

Is your tap working?


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> So steam pressure is 0.4 bar, yet no steam or hot water, but the group is hot and you get flash boiling from the shower screen when drawing water. Is this summation correct?
> 
> open top of case....find vacuum breaker, press on tit with a wooden spoon....what happens?
> 
> I'm making an assumption here that the gauge isn't broken and always reading 4 bar.


 The pressure was up at .5 this morning, had a little water and steam then it was gone. Ive took a few videos, if you pm your number I could WhatsApp you the videos Dave. I appreciate your help.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Deansie26 said:


> The pressure was up at .5 this morning, had a little water and steam then it was gone. Ive took a few videos, if you pm your number I could WhatsApp you the videos Dave. I appreciate your help.


 Just upload them to youtube as unlisted... then pop a link on here. I can study them there as can others who also may have some ideas.


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

Deansie26 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My ECM Elektronika isn't working properly. Something is wrong with the heat exchanger. I'm not getting steam or hot water anymore. CN only brew espresso.
> 
> ...


 Has it worked before? Have you had the boiler pressure at 1.2-1.4 bar with good steam and hot water coming out? It is not clear from the description whether you got the machine in this state or whether it deteriorated to such a condition. If the latter, did it happen overnight or was it a slow process?

As Kenny and other have pointed out the pressure-stat could be the first stop. It could be a blocked pipes but they would not explain the low temperature in the boiler. Do you hear hissing noise in case there is a leak somewhere?

Again as suggested, it is unlikely you can pull a good shot with HX machine given the circumstances.

Can you shed more light (post a video) on the issue?


----------

